# Question for Angie or any Janome owner



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Yesterday while I was sewing my HT2008 would keep sewing after I took my foot off the foot pedel. I would have to turn the switch off to get it to stop. When I would turn it back on it would give the fc error on the readout. Then very shortly switch back to sewing mode. I could sometime sew a complete seam or two before it did it again.

Probably did it 7 or 8 times while I was making a vest. I'm hopeing it was just a glitch in the computer and it don't do it again. But anyone know what could be wrong.

The FC code says the foot pedel was unpluged while the machine was on, but I didn't unplug the foot pedel. I'm wondering if maybe the pedel is dusty on the inside that could be causing that.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Did you unplug and plug the foot petal back in. Sounds as if your machine has the button on it for starting/stopping the sewing when the foot petal is not plugged in. have you taken a bit of fabric and unplugged the foot petal, and used just the button to see what it would do?

And have you just cleaned all you can at home, really good.

I know I had a machine do that to me once, and I think I just had to clean it good, and reset the foot petal connection in the recepticle on the machine.

If none of that works, I'm thinking it might be time for a servicing of the machine. How long has it been since you've had it professionally cleaned and taken care of? and light or heavy use sewing?

Good luck.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Mine don't have the button for sewing, it's foot pedel controled only. I did take the bobbin race out and it had some lint build up, and did unplug the pedel then plugged it back in. 

I had it setting on the highest speed, so I lowered the speed then raised it back and I finished the vest without it doing it again. But it was doing it only once in a while. So don't know if that stopped it or not.

I've not had it serviced it before because I haven't really used it that much. I will get out there tomorrow and see if I can see if there is some more lint somewhere and check it out. It's almost like the foot pedel gets stuck and don't release when I take my foot off.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You might want to check the move part of the foot petal to see if it sticks. Try it when not plugged in. If it looks sticking, I am thinking maybe a drop of WD-40 might make it not stick.

but be careful there and sneak up on it, as it is not something I've tried before, but just using logic it sounds as if it might help.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I was on a Janome forum last night where they were talking about this same problem. It seems to be a "known problem" with certain Janome models and the foot peddle may have to be replaced.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have the HT2008 and haven't experienced that problem. If you haven't already done so, unplug the machine from the wall as well as the foot pedal. Wait 5 mins to plug back in to clear any residual memory. That might work.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I took the bottom plate off the foot pedal and cleared out the cobweb and dead spider, LOL and it seems to be working now. 

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. 

Belfrybat, how do you like yours. I love mine and that's the first time I've had any problems .


----------

